# case 8580



## tanin (Apr 12, 2010)

what is the minimum hp needed for a case ih 8580 big baler ?


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I've never run one, but I have a neighbor that runs the hesston version with a 4440, and many folks say that is too little, a lot of use shows up in the pto clutch area. I'd guess about 150hp, but the real big deal is the weight - you need enough tractor to keep the baler from pushing you around, even on flat ground.

Rodney


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

on flat hard ground, with no accumulator, i would say that 150 would be enough. when you start throwing in an accumulator or sandy ground or both i would say your requirements would increase. the biggest cause of PTO problems on big squares is your flywheel slip clutch not being loose enough. the clutch must slip a little bit each time the baler compresses a flake. because if the baler clutch does not slip the tractor PTO clutch will. the big difference is the baler clutch cost about 1/8 of the price to repair.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer to use atleast 175 hp pto and up, plus the weight of the baler is close to 20000 lbs. Bigger the better with big balers. Use too small of tractor will catch up to you later , weight and not enough hp will wearout your tractor too quick. I run 4910 hesstons, some will tell you 125 hp to 145 hp will work but go ask the operators who do use big balers if you want the truth about the matter , most will tell you up front what the pros and cons are.Good luck and think safety, oh yeah watch out for those rattlesnakes..................


----------

